

Ask HN: Which tech/startup related book you wish existed? - anujkk

Is there any technology/startup related book/tutorials you wish existed. Tell us here and may be someone among us can find time to write it.<p>Here are some of my wishes :<p>1. A book on single page web application development that teaches it through an example project. I would prefer it to do so using python/flask based REST API for backend and HTML5/CSS3/jQuery/Angular.js for frontend.<p>2. Books that explains popular open source products/platforms in detail from a developer/contributor perspective. For example, I would like to have a book that can get me started on firefox/gtk/linux/etc.<p>3. A book that teaches you how to develop your own framework.
======
xcubic
I would love the 1st one!

------
dreamdu5t
My head hurts when I read "REST" and "single page web application" in the same
sentence.

